# Determine Changes in KK.M-RELEASE-pN?



## jef (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm trying to determine how to see if a given MFC-ed change is present in a freebsd-update patch version, prior to installing it.

This could be, for example, how to checkout the "tagged" source associated with the patch (to diff and/or examine the logs), or how to examine the patch contents _without installing them._

I'll admit it's been a long time since I've used svn as a primary VCS, but I didn't see directories at https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/ that seemed to correspond with tagged patch-levels.

It also looks like the patch-download directories aren't structured for "human" readability or browsing.


----------

